# Free Fishing Weekend June 12-13



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 26 MAY 04
Contact: Theresa Pohl, 517-373-1280

Free Fishing Weekend June 12-13

State recreation officials today announced Michigans annual summer Free Fishing Weekend, June 12-13. For these two days, residents and non-residents can fish without purchasing a fishing license, though all other fishing regulations still apply. 

Michigan has offered Free Fishing Weekends since 1986 as a way to promote the states diverse natural resources. With more than 3,000 miles of Great Lakes shoreline, 11,037 inland lakes and more than 36,000 miles of rivers and streams, Michigans freshwater angling opportunities are among the best in the nation. 

Fishing is a great way to connect with nature, whether you enjoy the solitude of a wooded stream or a day on a lake or pier with friends and family, said Governor Jennifer M. Granholm. I encourage all Michigan residents to get out and experience the beauty and bounty Michigan has to offer.

The Department of Natural Resources and a host of federal, state and local partners offer educational Free Fishing events throughout the state. Most are designed for families and children. 

Avid anglers tend to have a stronger understanding of our aquatic resources and ecosystems, said DNR Director Becky Humphries. Many seasoned anglers view Free Fishing Weekend as a time to introduce friends or young people to fishing. Mentoring others helps ensure Michigans conservation heritage is passed along to future generations. 

A complete list of Free Fishing Weekend events is available on the DNR web site, www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

